# Top 20 Most Expensive Cities in The World - 3 are in Australia!



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

I've just received by mail:

Based on 38 goods and services, Numbeo.com cost of living survey for mid 2011 were conducted by more than 13990 independent contributors who entered more than 145600 prices. The most expensive cities * (excluding rent)* are Stavanger and Oslo in Norway, followed by Zurich and Basel in Switzerland.


In Numbeo's survey, New York is used as the base city for the index and scores 100 points, all cities are compared against New York and currency movements are measured against US Dollar and EURO. Sydney (Australia) scores 131.47 points and is nearly three times as costly
as Manila (Philippines) with 46.72 points.

In the beginning of 2011, the most expensive cities (excluding rent) are :
- Stavanger, Norway (CPI 186.74)
- Oslo, Norway (166.9)
- Zurich, Switzerland (164)
- Basel, Switzerland (158.95)
- Geneva, Switzerland (154.78)
- Lausanne, Switzerland (153.1)
- *Perth, Australia* (146.58)
- Lucerne, Switzerland (144.92)
- Copenhagen, Denmark (141.58)
- Monaco, Monaco (138.54)
- Bergen, Norway (137.9)
- Rotterdam, Netherlands (136)
- *Sydney, Australia* (131.47)
- Dublin, Ireland (129.88)
- Lugano, Switzerland (129.75)
- Nice, France (129.55)
- Tokyo, Japan (127.9)
- Amsterdam, Netherlands (126.81)
- Stockholm, Sweden (125.61)
- *Brisbane, Australia* (125.14)

For complete current rankings (updated biweekly) please visit Numbeo's Current Cost of Living Index .​


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

I haven't seen any other years of this but is this not more to do with how weak the US dollar and the euro is rather than the cost of living in Australia?


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

As above it's all relative anyway


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

jjgibbs said:


> As above it's all relative anyway


Agree - it's not like people will accept a job that pays $2 an hour .


On the same topic, I heard something along the lines that Australia will enter a recession. They're saying that it would have happened a few years ago if the government had not bailed out the housing market before the bust. (bail outs are bad, ). Anyway, supposedly, housing over there is headed for the tank again while living costs are astronomical -what a terrible combination that would be. While Aud keeps pressure on jobs, the reserve bank of Australia has done a job trapping itself.

So whoever moves, should really prepare to understand what this entails - even if it doesn't happen, but its' best to be prepared. It may not turn out to be all utopia like some think.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

abetterlife said:


> I haven't seen any other years of this but is this not more to do with how weak the US dollar and the euro is rather than the cost of living in Australia?


No, for Perth think of London times 2-3.


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Agree - it's not like people will accept a job that pays $2 an hour .
> 
> On the same topic, I heard something along the lines that Australia will enter a recession. They're saying that it would have happened a few years ago if the government had not bailed out the housing market before the bust. (bail outs are bad, ). Anyway, supposedly, housing over there is headed for the tank again while living costs are astronomical -what a terrible combination that would be. While Aud keeps pressure on jobs, the reserve bank of Australia has done a job trapping itself.
> 
> So whoever moves, should really prepare to understand what this entails - even if it doesn't happen, but its' best to be prepared. It may not turn out to be all utopia like some think.


Is this expected to be a full blown recession or just the bubble bursting on the housing market? I thought Australia was in good shape, provided the rest of the world can get it's act together and start growing again, and buying raw materials.

Weebie - every time I read a thread about money you are really down on the cost of living in Australia. I am moving out to Sydney in a couple of months and from what I can see it isn't that much different from London. I have friends in Perth who say they have never had it so good and they don't earn mega salaries. In fact they have three kids and only one of them works as a teacher, where as in the UK they both had to work.


----------



## cyder45 (May 13, 2011)

abetterlife said:


> Is this expected to be a full blown recession or just the bubble bursting on the housing market? I thought Australia was in good shape, provided the rest of the world can get it's act together and start growing again, and buying raw materials.
> 
> Weebie - every time I read a thread about money you are really down on the cost of living in Australia. I am moving out to Sydney in a couple of months and from what I can see it isn't that much different from London. I have friends in Perth who say they have never had it so good and they don't earn mega salaries. In fact they have three kids and only one of them works as a teacher, where as in the UK they both had to work.


I thought Australia was so expensive the first time I lived there (in Sydney), but when I came back to Canada, everything here was just as expensive. Food, Housing, Gas (petrol) were all roughly the same or slightly cheaper. Now I'm moving to Perth and I see the cost of renting a house in what would be called a nice neighborhood is no different than here (Edmonton). It is all relative. As for the recession, I'm seeing and hearing the opposite. In Canada, the country is recovering much faster than expected and is looking like another boom is about to hit.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Does this survey adjust for purchase power parity? I can go to the UAE and buy a car for half the price they sell for in Australia...that doesn't mean it's any more affordable once you take into account local salaries.

At the moment Australia's prices seem inflated because of the exchange rate.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

abetterlife said:


> Is this expected to be a full blown recession or just the bubble bursting on the housing market? I thought Australia was in good shape, provided the rest of the world can get it's act together and start growing again, and buying raw materials.
> 
> Weebie - every time I read a thread about money you are really down on the cost of living in Australia. I am moving out to Sydney in a couple of months and from what I can see it isn't that much different from London. I have friends in Perth who say they have never had it so good and they don't earn mega salaries. In fact they have three kids and only one of them works as a teacher, where as in the UK they both had to work.


Nah the costs are not the same. Only Property in central London and Fuel are more imo and I go to London still a fair bit.

It's not specifically Sydney or Perth...everywhere in Australia costs A lot of money not just the big cities.

IF you look at that list it's all Norway and Switzerland above Australian cities. Those countries earn so much more money and offer such a better lifestyle it's ridiculous.


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't be silly there's like 20% vat your GST so yeah most things in the UK are getting ALOT more expensive.

I lived in the UK for 29 years I can tell you with out doubt, I can not and will not be able to afford what I have here in Australia if I went back home. I have a disposable income far greater than I imagined 

England is far to expensive in all aspects except health care but even that I'm not sure of


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia has high taxes as well.

Brits are completely deluded to how expensive their country is. It just doesn't compare to Canada or Australia. Britain is even promoted now in Australia as a cheap holiday destination with AirAsia etc.

IF you earnt a good wage in Britain you would be silly to come out to Australia. Hence why most migrants to Australia from Britain seemed to have "failed at life" and can come to Australia where working trades earn a good income. You don't see bankers or highly skilled professionals migrating here.


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Weebie said:


> ....Hence why most migrants to Australia from Britain seemed to have "failed at life" and can come to Australia where working trades earn a good income. You don't see bankers or highly skilled professionals migrating here.


that's one heck of a statement considering the company you are in.

I would consider myself a highly skilled professional, hence I only spent 1 month looking for sponsorship. Speaking to my recruiter there are plenty more young professionals trying to escape the UK for a different life style. I could be deluded, but it can't be any worse than the UK for a few years.


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a good wage in fact I was in the top 7% of the highest earners in the country 

I struggeled like **** to afford the house the car the insurance food fule let alone have a good time. 

I'm so much more better off here believe me if you think the UK is a good cheap place to live you are far from it I'm afraid.

And as for failed in life, I spent nine years building my career with qualification to match 

I now work for Defence and local Government. Fail I think not!!!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

jjgibbs said:


> I had a good wage in fact I was in the top 7% of the highest earners in the country
> 
> I struggeled like **** to afford the house the car the insurance food fule let alone have a good time.
> 
> ...


*


This has been disscussed at length already but in case you didn;t realise working for the government in Australia is considered a low job. It has a horrible stigma attached to it and hence Australia is one of the few countries in the world that has foreigners working in Government roles...it has too. Oh and you are in Adelaide. Probably the most undesirable location in Australia.*


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

My previous comments were a generalisation and I wasn't attacking anyone. I'm just saying that Australians migrate to London are highly skilled professionals whilst Brits who come to Australia traditionally are working class.

I don't understand why any well earning professional would give up better career opportunities, greater spending power and a high quaity of life just for sunshine in a cultureless wasteland.

Another thing to remember that living in a 400k house in outer suburbs of a major city is like living in a 3 bedder in some grim northern estate. If you want to compare middle class housing you need to be looking at the mark closer to a million dollars AUD.


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol you have no idea sorry pal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Weebie said:


> This has been disscussed at length already but in case you didn;t realise working for the government in Australia is considered a low job. It has a horrible stigma attached to it and hence Australia is one of the few countries in the world that has foreigners working in Government roles...it has too.



Do try to be a little more pleasant weeebie, it doesnt help your comments to be taken seriously when you're not

Jo xxx


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you really think England has better career opps? Not in the last 5 or so years it hasnt and will not for a while yet 

Do you really think people give it up for sunshine? Some people lose it and take the only option left or are ashamed of what the uk has become as it loses it's self respect. Or just fancy a change and want to take a gamble. 

Do you really think England has a better life style? Well living there all my life I can tell you with out doubt in the mid 90s you could have been right, but now there are far better places to live. 

Do you really think England has greater spending power? One reason you could argue that the country is in such a mess at the moment because we were encouraged to spend spend spend. 

I worked in london and hired a few Australians and south Africans there the same as us from all classes never saw a real trend towards highly skilled even in Shepards Bush ( where you all seem to head even though it's a **** hole, no offense but London is a bit grim even at the best of times ) 

PS I dont work for the Government I work with the Government and I assure you it is not a low grade job


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjgibbs said:


> Do you really think England has better career opps? Not in the last 5 or so years it hasnt and will not for a while yet
> 
> Do you really think people give it up for sunshine? Some people lose it and take the only option left or are ashamed of what the uk has become as it loses it's self respect. Or just fancy a change and want to take a gamble.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

23/3/2011+skills ass from EA 233411 electronics eng-IELTS L7.5 R9 W9 S9(8.5 total)- 175 lodged 04/2011


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Weebie said:


> This has been disscussed at length already but in case you didn;t realise working for the government in Australia is considered a low job. It has a horrible stigma attached to it and hence Australia is one of the few countries in the world that has foreigners working in Government roles...it has too. O*h and you are in Adelaide. Probably the most undesirable location in Australia.*


Wow just after adelaide was voted the most desirable living destination in australia.

And for the rest lolol what a **** you are


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I didn't expect it to have so many comments. 

abetterlife, 
I'm not sure if the weakness of the currency would make the prices smaller. It's not based on the total value, but a comparison between cities. 

twister292, 
No, it does NOT analise purchase power. It's a simple comparison between the costs in cities all around the world.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

abetterlife said:


> Is this expected to be a full blown recession or just the bubble bursting on the housing market? I thought Australia was in good shape, provided the rest of the world can get it's act together and start growing again, and buying raw materials


The problem is that when one bubble bursts, seems like a domino effect takes place. Also, China's economy (which Australia heavily depends on) is contracting. China's inflation is too much -even the food is very expensive over there. And the way to bring down inflation is by doing exactly that: By reducing productivity. Think about what the reduction will do to Australia and the other Asian countries that depend on its growth.


I believe that at this point, it doesn't matter where you are. The whole world is about to enter a huge depression - one that no one has seen yet. Notice the riots in Greece and Syria, and the collapse of Iceland? Don't let them fool you - it's all about the same global issues. People wouldn't be rioting if they had the jobs to support them and are able to buy what their families need. The real truth is that people haven't seen anything yet. So I guess choose a place where you think you'll survive the economic depression the best. Because if unemployment doesn't get you, hyper-inflation will.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> twister292,
> No, it does NOT analise purchase power. It's a simple comparison between the costs in cities all around the world.


Which is exactly why it is useless. Unless you adjust the comparison for local purchase power parity, you are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

jjgibbs said:


> Do you really think England has better career opps? Not in the last 5 or so years it hasnt and will not for a while yet
> 
> Do you really think people give it up for sunshine? Some people lose it and take the only option left or are ashamed of what the uk has become as it loses it's self respect. Or just fancy a change and want to take a gamble.
> 
> ...


Adelaide is a city which loses every universtiy graduate it produces...I'm sure they were thrilled when a educated foreigner with a British degree I assume? wanted to live there.

As for economy are you seriously saying that Adelaide has better career opportunities than London? London is a global centre even if it's in the **** Adelaide is Australia's own version of detroit.

London may be expensive but so is Adelaide doesn't have the benefits of London.

Not many Cities in the past twenty years decreased in population significantly but Adelaide did.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

MyDearBoy said:


> Wow just after adelaide was voted the most desirable living destination in australia.
> 
> And for the rest lolol what a **** you are


No it wasn't and I know what survey your talking about.


----------



## jjgibbs (Jun 9, 2011)

Weebie said:


> Adelaide is a city which loses every universtiy graduate it produces...I'm sure they were thrilled when a educated foreigner with a British degree I assume? wanted to live there. Fantastic all the better for me and my family
> 
> As for economy are you seriously saying that Adelaide has better career opportunities than London? London is a global centre even if it's in the **** Adelaide is Australia's own version of detroit. No I'm say Australia has better career opps then the UK. But Adelaide was better for me at least.
> 
> ...


Good I don't have half the worlds population getting in my way while trying to get to work!!!


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Weebie said:


> No it wasn't and I know what survey your talking about.


do tell?


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Weebie said:


> A*delaide is a city which loses every universtiy graduate it produces..*.I'm sure they were thrilled when a educated foreigner with a British degree I assume? wanted to live there.
> 
> As for economy are you seriously saying that Adelaide has better career opportunities than London? London is a global centre even if it's in the **** Adelaide is Australia's own version of detroit.
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmmmmm porkies...please provide stats quotes evidence.....????


----------



## dungargon (Feb 6, 2011)

twister292 said:


> Which is exactly why it is useless. Unless you adjust the comparison for local purchase power parity, you are comparing apples to oranges.


I think lists like this always compare apples to oranges... Expense is always a relative measure, and even adjusting for ppp is error prone, e.g. it doesn't really account for effects of market forces on the "common" basket.

Affordability would be a more useful measure for me, but again how do you measure affordability when people have such different earning power? Plus it doesn't take into account more important factors like the work/life balance jjgibbs mentioned, or lifestyle, or whatever you classify as "quality of life".

Clearly for weebie "quality of life" is lots of career opportunities, which London does indeed have: if you consider it an "opportunity" to be able to spend 14+ hours a day at/getting to work, live in a place where people barely venture outside of their own homes, have no money for discretionary spending after paying your bills, cost of living expenses and commuting costs, oh and if you have kids the schools are overcrowded and the education standard is only any good if you can afford to pay for it either through fees or over-inflated house prices... I think someone mentioned healthcare though - you can't fault the UK for that (so long as you have a condition that isn't made worse by waiting).

I think a lot of research is needed bearing in mind your own individual circumstances so you can find the place where you will be happiest - and I am grateful that lists like this are posted as they contribute to my own research. 

Everywhere in the world has its positives and its negatives - unless your glass is half-full like stormgal and you're looking for the place with the least negatives


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Purchase parity might be a flawed measure, but at least improves comparability of figures..

.for example, I could put figures which would show Oman as the cheapest country around by a fair bit...cue petrol at 30 us cents/litre, mcdonalds super-sized meals for US$6, and help yourself to a Lexus LS460 at US$110,000, which sells in Austtralia for AU$204,600...

However, comparing numbers alone would disregard that the minimum wage in Oman us US$320/month, and there are no taxes.

Income taxes in Australia are lower than the UK on average...GST is 10% (UK's VAT is 20%), and direct income taxes are lower too. Australia uses a marginal bracket system, in which taxes are lower than what the "written-down" rates are.


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you have to be careful about these surveys, because they are one size fits all, and costs depend on what you like to do. I agree with the above post that it has a lot to do with the exchange rate. I live in the US, but I lived in Australia in the late 90's and the exchange rate was almost twice as good for the US as it is now, so everything was cut in half.

But just to compare Australia to the US:

1. groceries - much cheaper in the US, because much of it comes from Mexico. I found groceries to be very expensive in Australia.

2. Anything having to do with insurance (health, auto etc.) - much cheaper in Australia, as is medical care of course. Health insurance is at least twice in the US compared to Australia.

3. Transport. I didn't have a car in Australia, lived in Brisbane, and took public transport which was very good. Most cities in the US you will need a car, which adds a lot to your monthly expense.

I think the best thing to do is decide how you want to spend your day, then look at comparative expenses for those particular activities. I hate cold weather, so if I lived in London, my utility bill would be off the charts.


----------

